
HTML Bouncing Ball Using Nested Marquees - kilovoltaire
http://kthffmn.github.io/blog/2016/02/08/html-bouncing-ball-using-nested-marquees/
======
kilovoltaire
I'm surprised that <marquee> tags still exist, let alone that they can be made
to move vertically and can be nested!

